# Custom Skeleton Bike



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry that I messed up my first post...I'm new at this...

If ya'll were in Vegas for the Nationals, you may have seen our bike, representing Los Bajitos Car Club from Lubbock, Texas. We took 2nd in Vegas in 24-26" bikes. 

We modified a 24" stretch frame with a custom sculpted plastic human skeleton, a real mountain lion tail, and carved, solid aluminum handle bars. Since the photos were taken for the poster, we added an etched aluminum shield, 23.5 karat gold leaf plating, a digital mural, an albino rattlesnake skin seat, and a custom cherry wood casket/pedestal turntable.

If you're interested in a poster or t-shirt, contact [email protected] or [email protected]

See the pic here:
skeleton bike pic


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

very nice bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slim2_@Feb 1 2008, 05:55 PM~9843400
> *Sorry that I messed up my first post...I'm new at this...
> 
> If ya'll were in Vegas for the Nationals, you may have seen our bike, representing Los Bajitos Car Club from Lubbock, Texas.  We took 2nd in Vegas in 24-26" bikes.
> ...


welcome to the page see yall out n University when it gets popin this yr aigin!
WEST TX BABY!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

What up Kyle it's Adam, I got the Email thanks for the info.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowbike1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats rad


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:0 awesome bike!
is it a ridable bike?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Saw this in Houston 07 nice bike


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

it is clean


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what's up kyle


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i've seen that bike in houston at a few shows really nice


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 1 2008, 07:09 PM~9843860
> *What up Kyle it's Adam, I got the Email thanks for the info.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Adam....thanks for turning me on to this site, and for your interest in the bike. I've gotten lots of great feedback, and even bumped into a couple guys that I know.

I really appreciate it, man.


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 2 2008, 02:43 AM~9847147
> *:0 awesome bike!
> is it a ridable bike?
> :thumbsup:
> *



Yes, technically it's rideable. But it's pretty fragile and the peddles nearly scrape the ground so we'd have to change a few things to make it street worthy.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

very creative, here's a pic i took of it in houston


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slim2_@Feb 2 2008, 05:05 PM~9850002
> *Hey Adam....thanks for turning me on to this site, and for your interest in the bike.  I've gotten lots of great feedback, and even bumped into a couple guys that I know.
> 
> I really appreciate it, man.
> *


Anytime .. That bike deserves for everyone to see it.. ITS FUCKING BRILLIANT. It's a lot more interesting now that I know what you do.. :biggrin: :biggrin: Have a great night.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

thats a nice ass bike wow


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

nice bicycle very clean


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

BAD ASS BIKE HOMIE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

That is TIGHT!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

This pic is cool! Got a larger pic of it?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 11 2008, 11:36 AM~11063528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he gots posters! and tees!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 1 2008, 06:09 PM~9843860
> *What up Kyle it's Adam, I got the Email thanks for the info.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this was a fake sell on ebay


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 11 2008, 05:00 PM~11065934
> *this was a fake sell on ebay
> *


????????????


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

The ebay auctions aren't fake...what do you mean? The posters are for real. I think some people don't read very carefully, and they think the real bike is for sale. Somebody bid up to $76...I bet they don't pay.

For the guy who wanted the larger pic, that is one of the postcards.

Here are a few other larger pics:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250266971162


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

This bike will be at the Lubbock bike exhibit at the Buddy Holly Center.


----------

